# another new toy....B8 RS4



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

after running about in a mini JCW for a few months which actually was a great wee car and fun to drive, decided i missed a "mans car" so to speak....

after hunting around for a bit i picked up this B8 RS4 in the spec and colour i was after....never had white....so totally new to how much cleaning this is going to need haha













and a car this forum hasn't seen in a while...the trusty Mk5 (which is also disgusting) :lol:


----------



## makelja (May 9, 2011)

My definate buy if I ever win in the Lotto.


----------



## jonesyFX (May 11, 2011)

Nice car mate, those brakes look naughty!

I'd be constantly looking out the window though with the car sticking out on the path so far


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I couldnt help but make some sexual moans when i seen that.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice mate. Enjoy it!


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Beautiful bus.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Very nice, you will need to invest in loads of tar remover , it sticks out with having a white car and the size of them wheels and Horse power will probably rip the Tarmac up


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

sshooie said:


> Beautiful bus.


Looks like a car to me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely motor, enjoy fella. :driver:


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

Cracking looking motor. Hopefully this is what will replace my Passat R36 Estate when that time comes.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

It must feel the size of a bus after driving a mini, Scottish plates so a local car for you then, good job winters gone, a couple of months earlier, and you might have regretted a white motor, living north of the border and your winters weather.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

That's certainly a man's car. Nice one.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Lovely car mate, wouldn't worry about how much cleaning it needs, white is surprisingly not that bad 

Definitely want tar remover and a lot of it though, that's the worst thing for white cars


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

Will be like driving a meadow compared to the mini!

Beautiful piece of engineering there..


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

cheers all...

miles different to the mini....its pretty awesome so far!

got some tardis in the garage....somewhere, need to make a point of finding it.

Car was fairly local, originally from Edinburgh but i picked it up in Glasgow


----------



## Neil-B (Sep 27, 2015)

Very nice, love Audi build quality


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks 

can't fault the quality to be fair....been VAG most of my driving life bar a coupe skews here and there and i always come back...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice and a great upgrade from the Mini!

I seem to recall though the mini was a bit of a stop gap after your M5 got wrote off?

Looks good in white, can't beat an RS in estate format, its how they all should be.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


> Nice and a great upgrade from the Mini!
> 
> I seem to recall though the mini was a bit of a stop gap after your M5 got wrote off?
> 
> Looks good in white, can't beat an RS in estate format, its how they all should be.


yeah, just got the JCW to bridge a gap...cheap-ish running costs and still a wee bit poke about it....was a great wee car like i said, just not something i personally could own for more than a year or so...i had it 10 months and it never let me down once :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

First job done lol 


Did have some G1 somewhere but hunted high and low for it and it's nowhere to be found dammit....anyway this will have to suffice untill it gets an in depth cleanse.


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Very very nice, mate of mine has one in blue, awesome car, would love one if I need a bigger car than my golf!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Simply stunning car mate and I'm not wanting to put a downer on it but......

Do you have a garage to secure it in overnight? If not, I'd be investing in some extra security with that stunner on show all the time.

There's some proper nasty individuals about mate that may take a liking to your P+J and have it away no matter what it takes.

Other than that, enjoy the car you lucky man!!!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning RS 4, congratulations on your new purchase and enjoy it


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice motor :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Simply stunning car mate and I'm not wanting to put a downer on it but......
> 
> Do you have a garage to secure it in overnight? If not, I'd be investing in some extra security with that stunner on show all the time.
> 
> ...


I do have a garage, I'm not even sure it'll fit...I was gonna give it up but I am having second thoughts.... can't even remember the last time a car was stolen in this town...but I'm not one to tempt fate!


----------



## Snowley (Jun 28, 2009)

Great purchase - perfect do everything car.


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Beauty mate, I would buy one in a heart beat if I had the money. Has to be the estate as well


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Loving it Davy and glad to see you back in the VAG camp! :thumb:

Have fun and keep us updated of detailing and moddin' progress. 

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Loving it Davy and glad to see you back in the VAG camp! :thumb:
> 
> Have fun and keep us updated of detailing and moddin' progress.
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan,

No real plans to modify it....kinda grown out all that to be honest haha...probably will be over to see Gordon at some point no doubt but nothing organised yet :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely superb, gorgeous motor. Nicely done!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Stunning - I love white too - welcome to the world of thew Audi V8 :argie::thumb: I hear the next revision is going to go to the V6 3.0 twin Turbo. I know its more powerful, better on fuel and the tuning/remap options are 100 fold better than the NA V8....

But its not a V8   

Enjoy your new beast :thumb::thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

My last v8 was a 535i and couldn't pull the skin off a pint of milk....this is much different to say the least haha


----------



## madeinsheffield (Sep 24, 2013)

That to me is an ultimate car, fast, 4x4, cool stealth looks and space to get everything in.

Great choice


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> Cheers Alan,
> 
> No real plans to modify it....kinda grown out all that to be honest haha...probably will be over to see Gordon at some point no doubt but nothing organised yet :thumb:


Don't blame you on the moddin' front but keep us updated anyway and let me know when you're heading over to see Gordon. 

Alan W


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Nothing set in stone yet...might nip over and see the old guy next week if he's not stacked out with work lol


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> Nothing set in stone yet...might nip over and see the old guy next week if he's not stacked out with work lol


I was off last week but not next week if it's during daytime, unfortunately. 

Alan W


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

Those seats  !!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

paints horrific, really needs machining....though I've no kit to do it myself and would rather get it over to Gordon at defined....but in the meantime it shines up not too bad....itll be ok for now.

washed and QD ready for GTScotlands cars and coffee meet at Lamborghini Edingburgh on saturday just there....LSP is Polish angel master sealant.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

New pads have arrived, so going to take the opportunity to paint the rotors at the weekend, don't look too bad but surface rust is starting to show


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

Lovely motor you have there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

stunning car mate!

Really is my dream every day drive this!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

pads done....had initially planned to paint and clean the underside at the same time but was working today and I'm away to visit my gran in hospital (she's had a stroke) so ill save that for another day as its in dire need of it!


----------



## autograph (May 12, 2016)

These are an awesome car, and seriously quick. Enjoy.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Just bought same car / colour and wondering what to use on the body work. My last car was a Pearl Black RS$ B7 so all my kit is for dark colours! What are you using to polish / seal / wax this one?


----------

